# Slide problems.



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

I was at the range today with a friend of mine who has an all stock Glock 22. While he was firing it after about 5 rounds on the 4 mag used the slide stayed back as if it was empty, although it wasnt. He simply hit the slide release and continued without further problems. It was a glock mag and all factory parts. The only difference is that it was issued to the detroit Police Dept. and has a heavier trigger. any idea why the slide would stay back on a loaded mag? I'll be listening


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Did it only happen one time? My first thought is to clean the mag.


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

this gun has never been fired prior to this range visit.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

SeanB1986 said:


> I was at the range today with a friend of mine who has an all stock Glock 22. While he was firing it after about 5 rounds on the 4 mag used the slide stayed back as if it was empty, although it wasnt. He simply hit the slide release and continued without further problems. It was a glock mag and all factory parts. The only difference is that it was issued to the detroit Police Dept. and has a heavier trigger. any idea why the slide would stay back on a loaded mag? I'll be listening


This is fairly common with Glocks (and certain other guns), and it's almost ALWAYS shooter-caused. If the user has their thumb too close to the slide lock/release lever, their thumb will push up on it during the recoil cycle, causing the slide to lock back prematurely (and you know, _everyone_ hates premature slide-lockulation).

You should also know that, once presented with the diagnosis of the problem, the shooter will usually swear on a stack of bibles that their thumb was NOWHERE NEAR the lever, and that this COULD NOT POSSIBLY be the problem. :mrgreen: When it happens to some folks, it happens several times per magazine. Once you convince them to move their thumb completely away from the lever, it stops.

There is at least one gun problem, caused by incorrect assembly of a Glock, that will also induce this malfunction. However, if that is the case, it will occur on EVERY SHOT until the weapon is reassembled properly. Intermittent problem = shooter-caused.


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks a ton. I'll pass it on.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Yea, sounds like he's riding his slide stop.


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

YFZsandrider said:


> Yea, sounds like he's *riding his slide stop.*


Lol...


----------

